# Working Holiday Australia: How to survive financially before you find a job



## Alice8 (Mar 28, 2017)

Hi!

I went on a Working Holiday in Australia a few years ago and wanted to offer a few tips for people like me who'd like to try this amazing experience. Australian cities are incredibly expensive, and you might not be able to get a working holiday job before at least one month. How do you survive financially then? How do you pay the rent? I actually managed to earn an income before I found a job, but you must be really organised to do that.

1. I self-published Ebooks on Amazon KDP Select.
Yes, you heard me right! I opened an account on KDP and started writing guides about travel and Australia to earn royalties every month. This was a great way to earn money, but of course, you have to be a decent writer and design beautiful covers. KDP Select is free and it's very easy to upload Ebooks.

2. I sold jewelry on Etsy.
I love designing necklaces made of seashells, and I sell them on Etsy to earn a side income. This was another great way for me to make money and afford my WHV before I found a job. Of course, you have to be good with your hands...

3. I bought things and sold them on Ebay or Gumtree.
If you're not a good writer or designer, you can buy things for cheap online and sell them for a little bit more money on Ebay or Gumtree to make a profit.

4. I recorded courses for Udemy.
I speak English, French, German and Spanish, so I decided to record lessons with a video camera and sell language courses on Udemy for 25 dollars each. A great way to make a passive income too!

Of course, if you want to do all these things, you have to start it BEFORE you go on your Working holiday Visa to Australia, because it takes time to build a following when you sell things online. But if you're driven and ambitious, you can do it and it can be a great way to earn a small salary every month before you find a job in Australia


----------



## stevemattress (Aug 18, 2017)

You can also do freelancer work at several platforms Upwork, Fiverr, Remote etc.


----------



## Lucass (Sep 6, 2017)

Gumtree is a good variant for selling old things))


----------

